# Air Pressure coming from dipstick



## skinner38 (Nov 12, 2014)

When I pull the dipstick the car changes its idle and you can feel air coming from dipstick hole. You can place your finger over the hole and the car will go back to idling normal? Any one else ever heard of this???? Dealer said this was normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Normal. If you leave the dipstick off you may even get a P0171 CEL for a vacuum leak.


----------

